# l'amore si odia ... ma chi lo fa meglio?



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2011)

nel senso che non so ancora se preferire la versione di mengoni o quella di fiorella mannoia



http://it.bing.com/videos/search?q=l'amore+si+odia+you+tube&mid=321F33443D1F1FC2CE95321F33443D1F1FC2CE95&FORM=LKVR1





http://it.bing.com/videos/search?q=...443D1F1FC2CE95321F33443D1F1FC2CE95&FORM=LKVR1


----------

